# LR/Mogrify doesnt work constantly with my LR2.7



## AeroSol (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi community!

I got some problems with my LR/Mogrify2: I have  installed ImageMagick, installed Mogrify, bought the fullversion, got  the serial, everything fine till now.

While trying to export my  pictures the process stuck and then an error mesage appears. This message  depends on wich version of ImageMagick is installed:

Portable version:
"There is an error with Mogrify. Export aborted. More information will be the file LR2Mogrify_log.txt on your desktop"
but the logfile just says: "Mogrify cant find the path on your syste"

Static Version:
First  it worked for about 50 pictures and then there came a crashreport. From  then on it didnt work anymore, even after a reinstall.
The process is going to 1% and then there is this typical windows-error-windw:
"ImageMagick Studio library an utility programs doesnt work anymore.
Windows can search online to solve this problem.
--> Search online to solve this problem and close the program
--> close the program"
If i click on "Details" this is shown:
  Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    mogrify.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    5.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    4e961a9a
  Fehlermodulname:    ntdll.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:    6.1.7601.17514
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    4ce7c8f9
  Ausnahmecode:    c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:    00000000000532d0
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    b08d
  Zusatzinformation 2:    b08df5ce8d83b789b78b1b1ae300339e
  Zusatzinformation 3:    625b
  Zusatzinformation 4:    625b064bd50b77d555395a95e7ab27af

Dynamic version is the same as static, doesn't work, same error and i dunno what to do now :hm:

To  my System: Im using Windows 7 64-bit, Lightroom 2.7, all programs are  running as admin and are original versions, no cracked stuff or  something like that.

The reason I bought Mogrify is that i wanna set a copyright-sign onto the pictures like the landscape photo in this link:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2009/05/29/watermarking-with-lightroom-and-lr2mogrify/
I  have absolutely no Idea how she inserted this transparent sign, its  awesome, but thats not important at the moment, I just want Mogrify to  work first. Want to export 618 Photos and each photo should have a short  text like
"© Foto-Czaja" as a watermark on it. thats all. Lightroom  has a "Watermark" function but it sets the Name in a corner and thats  not a proper protection imho.


Does anybody know what i do wrong and why this stuff isn't working?

Thanks for reading this


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi AeroSol, welcome to the forum!

I'll tell you about the transparent signature later, but we'll get Mogrify working first.

So first question has to be, has it worked at all.

Second question has to be, does it work if you try exporting a single photo with something really simple like a single black border, will it do that? 

And if that still doesn't do the trick, a screenshot of your export dialog showing the mogrify settings might help too.


----------



## AeroSol (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you,

Yes it did. Not for long but it did. i installed  mogrify, then i installed ImageMagick, then i got my fullversion-code  and then everything looked to be fine.

Several times i exported  single Fotos to see how they look with the watermark. When the watermark  was okay i told Lightroom to export all 618 photos from this folder. it  started, exported about 50 photos and then there was this error.
Frome then on nothing was gonna work anymore. Doesnt matter if i tried to export single photos or a few.

The watermark is still the same wich was working first, just "© Mathias Czaja" in grey letters.

After  deleting the mogrify-folder, deinstalling ImageMagick,reinstalling  ImageMagick and copying the Mogrify-folder again there are still the  same settings! If i start lightroom it automatically loads Mogrify,  lists it in the "Plugin-menue" and also loads the settings; there is  still my copyright in the correct color and the size from before  reinstallation. So apparently even if i unistall and delete all the  stuff the settings are saved (on another directory?)

While the  setup is running i can choose several Options like "create a Shortcut on  the Desktop" and so on. i disabled all these except from "add  application directory to your system path".

the error:



the settings:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm stumped AeroSol, but I'll drop Tim Armes an email with a link to this thread and he's more likely to know how to fix it.


----------



## AeroSol (Oct 24, 2011)

Alright, thank you so far.
I removed all Mogrify- and ImageMagick-stuff from my Laptop, reinstalled Mogrify in a direcotry wich is not the same as Lightroom and it worked. Then i updated to version 4.45 and now there is a new problem:

"Watermarking problem

Unfortunately LR/Mogrify 2 is unable to correctly scale watermark images of this file type whilst maintaining the aspect ratio.
Please use another file type such as PDS or TIFF."

After clicking "ok" this dialog apears:

./LRMogrifyWatermarkSection.lua:637: Unable to scale watermark image. (40)
    G:\Bilder\Bildarchiv 2011\Reportage\2011_10_02_Bauchtanzfest\_MG_5133.JPG
    G:\Bilder\Bildarchiv 2011\Reportage\2011_10_02_Bauchtanzfest\_MG_5140.JPG
    G:\Bilder\Bildarchiv 2011\Reportage\2011_10_02_Bauchtanzfest\_MG_5143.JPG
    G:\Bilder\Bildarchiv 2011\Reportage\2011_10_02_Bauchtanzfest\_MG_5144.JPG
    G:\Bilder\Bildarchiv 2011\Reportage\2011_10_02_Bauchtanzfest\_MG_5146.JPG
    G:\Bilder\Bildarchiv 2011\Reportage\2011_10_02_Bauchtanzfest\_MG_5147.JPG

These are the same photos i exported successfully a few days ago. Any ideas for this problem?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2011)

Well done!  

Did you export with a watermark when you exported before?  Can you try resaving your watermark as a PSD file and see if that works?


----------



## AeroSol (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey, okay i tried out a lot and now its working! the problemw as indeed the watermark was no PSD. i thought tiff would be okay but nya... now it works. The only problem ist, the watermark is misplaced:

If i tell Mogrify to set it in the center of the picture its a bit too high, if i tell Mogrify to set it on the center bottem its also too high and if i tell Mogrify to set it on the center top its too low. If i change the fontsize  there are some more errors but its working more or less so far ^^ there is athing like a watermark and thats enough for the moent, but would be nice to know how to place it correct


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh that's good news, thanks for posting back.  

Could the placement be some spare transparent pixels at the bottom of the PSD file?


----------



## AeroSol (Nov 16, 2011)

I cant find any spare transparent pixels, doenst matter which photo i  choose to export: its always the same: a bit too close to bottom and to  the left side. Im trying to find out if this could depend  on the  fontsize


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 17, 2011)

If you'd like to post your watermark and an example of the problem, I'd be pleased to try and replicate it and find the problem for you.


----------



## AeroSol (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry i didnt wrote in the last week, i was really busy!

I just found the mistake. It was in the psd i used as the watermark:  The background was tranparent so i thought it doesnt matter if the  letters are in the center >.< Mostly the user is the problem, not  the program ^^

Thanks for your help with my lightroom / mogrify problem, everything is working fine now =)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 25, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks for reporting back!


----------

